# Need a new snack..



## Tom_B (Aug 24, 2004)

Lately I've been eating 1 cup of Original trail mix for the fiber, but I'm switching to a fiber cereal for breakfast, so I no longer need the trail mix, which means I can get rid of alot of fat and a little bit of sugar from my diet, but my problem is, is that I have no idea what to replace it with, it needs to be something around 400-500 calories with a fair amount of protein, and some complexed carbs...


----------



## LAM (Aug 24, 2004)

400-500 calories is a meal not a snack.  might as well just have some chicken and lentils or beans, etc...


----------



## annarbor930 (Aug 24, 2004)

You could eat natural peanut butter (no sugar added) with some veggies or with some multi-grain bread.  Makes an easy snack to carry with you.


----------



## kvyd (Aug 24, 2004)

Yeah I think youll find most people around dont snack...Just make a meal.


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 24, 2004)

lol ya I just say "snack" but everything's around the same amount of calories, except supper thats a little lower.
I give the ideas a shot thanks, it's just with school starting up I gotta get snack that I could just golp down quickly.


----------



## BritChick (Aug 24, 2004)

Cottage cheese and fruit.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 24, 2004)

Yeah CC, Oat Bran, Berries, Stevia, Cinn.  almost like Cheesecake


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks those would be perfect, cause I'm planning on joining some committes this year, to make my record look better when I apply for college, and most of the meeting are after school


----------



## atherjen (Aug 24, 2004)

cottage cheese and peanut butter are great, even with low carb yogurt mixed in with some berries(instead of pb).


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 24, 2004)

mm that sounds really good, I think I'll try out some cottage chesse, with some peanut butter and strawberries  thanks


----------



## jaim91 (Aug 25, 2004)

Peanut butter and jam on a bagel....mmm....


----------



## sara (Aug 25, 2004)

Try Jen's Smoothie recipe! 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=35324


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 25, 2004)

jaim91 - lol I hate jam, use to like it but not anymore

sara-  ya that sounds good, problem is, is that we don't carry any low carb milk around here I already searched, and I'm not sure if I could get the banana powder or extract either...god I hate living in a smal town. Would there be anything I could substitute them with?


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 25, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> cottage cheese and peanut butter are great, even with low carb yogurt mixed in with some berries(instead of pb).



I eat cottage cheese and natural PB every night before bed.  Good stuff.  I look forward to it every time.


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 25, 2004)

that reminds me, whats the difference between cottage chesse, and fat free chesse...wouldn't the fat free chesse be better cause of the less carbs/sugars?


----------



## jaim91 (Aug 26, 2004)

You need carbs and sugar Tom...you're on a bulk, remember? Don't try to cheat the system. For the smoothie, try using regular milk.


----------



## MissOz (Aug 26, 2004)

tub of yougurt with some almonds thrown in..xx


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 26, 2004)

jaim91 said:
			
		

> You need carbs and sugar Tom...you're on a bulk, remember? Don't try to cheat the system. For the smoothie, try using regular milk.


well it's not just that it has less carbs/sugar, it also has more protein, and I love cheese 
Ya I'm gonna ahve to use milkshake recipe ideas that people have already made..today i tries making one with soy milk, chicken fried rice, protein powder and strawberries 






			
				MissOz said:
			
		

> tub of yougurt with some almonds thrown in..xx


lol thanks your all giving me lots of great ideas


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Aug 26, 2004)

*A few of my favourite things...*

Here are a few of my favourite easy meals that are simple and can be taken with you anywhere -

* Home made protein bars/slice with oats, oatbran, egg-whites/eggs, protein powder, applesauce, cinnamon and nut butter (roasted almond  ) can make pretty tasty and easily portable bars.

* Make up some 'meal patties' and store them in the fridge/freezer - simply combine some ground meat of choice (chicken, tuna, salmon) and carb of choice (mashed sweet potato, chick-peas or lentils work well) with some eggwhites (for binding) and some seasoning (black pepper, spices, garlic). Then form it into patties and bake, grill or dry-fry until golden. Then just let them cool and store them in the fridge so you can just grab one and go.

* Pre-make meals in containers - Just combine tuna/chicken/eggs and beans/sweet potato/barley/rice (basmati, brown or wild rice) and some steamed vegetables in tupperware containers!!

* Pre-made protein pancakes can be used in the same way - just use ground oats (or oatbran), eggs/egg-whites, protein powder and cottage cheese (there are numerous recipes around) and pre-make a whole batch then seal them in an air-tight container in the fridge. They will usually keep for a few days.

* Fruit and fat free yoghurt tubs are easily!! Just combine sliced fruit/berries, yoghurt, cottage cheese (and some oats if you want) and away you go.

* Small tins of legumes (chick-peas/kidney beans) are simple and easy. Open the can, drain, combine with a can of tuna and you have a simple carb/protein meal. 

* Use a shaker bottle to make 'protable milkshakes'. Simply put some protein powder in the bottom and take a tub of fat-free yoghurt. When you want a meal, add the yoghurt to the shaker, add some water and then shake it up. Little 'poppers' of long-life skim milk are easy to carry around for the same purpose as well (you could also use dry skim milk powder in the shaker with the protein powder).

Although you said you wanted carb/protein meals, other simple fat/protein meals would be:
*  serving of nuts (walnuts are best ) and a 'no mess' 120g tuna pouch packet with a fork. Gives you a quick and easy meal of ~300 cals.

* Whole tubs of cottage cheese are great! A 250g tub is ~ 1 cup worth (and about 250 cals) and if you add 1-2 tbs peanut butter/ almond butter (another 120-240 cals) you have a 'meal in a tub' (just open the tub, mix it through and close it back up again). 

* Hard boiled eggs

There are numerous easy things you can do to make 'meals' simple!!


----------



## atherjen (Aug 27, 2004)

Great suggestions Emma!  



> that reminds me, whats the difference between cottage chesse, and fat free chesse...wouldn't the fat free chesse be better cause of the less carbs/sugars?



the cottage cheese is higher in protein.  which you need. unless you are on a very strict competition diet, then I wouldnt worry so much about it. 



> I eat cottage cheese and natural PB every night before bed. Good stuff. I look forward to it every time.



I love it too, I eat it almost daily! make a pudding withit by mixing iwith beaters and adding sf pudding mix and a teeny bit of water.


----------



## jaim91 (Aug 27, 2004)

What's wrong with having the carbs/ sugar in milk? It's good for you


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 27, 2004)

These kinds of threads always make me hungry


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 27, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Here are a few of my favourite easy meals that are simple and can be taken with you anywhere -
> 
> * Home made protein bars/slice with oats, oatbran, egg-whites/eggs, protein powder, applesauce, cinnamon and nut butter (roasted almond  ) can make pretty tasty and easily portable bars.
> 
> ...


Wow thank you so much, that helps me out ALOT!



			
				atherjen said:
			
		

> Great suggestions Emma!
> 
> 
> 
> the cottage cheese is higher in protein.  which you need. unless you are on a very strict competition diet, then I wouldnt worry so much about it.


Well the chesse I get has 60 calories per 30g and 10.5 grams of protein. And the best cottage chesse i can get is 1% light which has 15 grams of protein and 99 calories. so in the end couldn't I get more protein from the cheese?


----------



## sara (Aug 27, 2004)

atherjen said:
			
		

> Great suggestions Emma!
> I love it too, I eat it almost daily! make a pudding withit by mixing iwith beaters and adding sf pudding mix and a teeny bit of water.



Jen, do you do anything with the egg beaters? cook it or just use it raw?


----------



## jaim91 (Aug 28, 2004)

cheese omlettes with egg beaters are the shit


----------



## musclesmcgee (Aug 29, 2004)

I have no idea what to replace it with, it needs to be something around 400-500 calories with a fair amount of protein, and some complexed carbs...[/QUOTE] 
how about edamame ( soybeans)? They are a wonderful source of protein and carbohydrates and fiber. I tray to stay away from the meal replacement bars because of the sugar--so finding snacks is hard for me as well. How bout an egg white oatmeal pancake for a snack? I mix 1/2 cup oats with 3 whites and a dash of cinamon. cook in skillet and flip once.


----------



## Tom_B (Aug 29, 2004)

that sounds good too right now I'm eating like 8 eggwhites a day, so that would be good to mix up the flavour thanks


----------



## atherjen (Aug 29, 2004)

sara said:
			
		

> Jen, do you do anything with the egg beaters? cook it or just use it raw?




I just use egg whites, either seperate them myself or buy cartons. Add my own yolks. Egg beaters are $$$$


----------



## sara (Aug 29, 2004)

Do you cook them or just use it raw for the pudding?


----------



## jaim91 (Aug 30, 2004)

How do you make the pudding? What pudding?


----------



## atherjen (Aug 30, 2004)

Sara, I dont put egg beaters in my pudding.. I use "BEATERS" to mix it!  hehe my mistake I should have clarified better! 

Jaim, I just make a pudding out of cottage cheese. Sometimes Ill add some sweet potato and sugarfree buttscotch pudding powder w.cinnamon. Or sometimes add lowcarb yogurt w. vanilla pudding mix and add in berries. Or add in peanut butter with any flavour pudding mix, banana was good.


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Sep 6, 2004)

Tom_B said:
			
		

> that sounds good too right now I'm eating like 8 eggwhites a day, so that would be good to mix up the flavour thanks



Tom,

Could you stop responding to everyone that gives you an idea, every freaking time?  You make the thread way too long just saying "thanks, I'll try that".  Usually you ask a question and thank everyone once it appears to be answered fully.  That way others can read it without having to read your "thanks" every other time.  It's annoying.  Appreciate the sentiment though.    Thanks.


----------



## Tom_B (Sep 6, 2004)

Well how was I suppos to know anymore people were going to keep responding, all i needed was one snack, so after some agve me one I said thanks and thought that would be the end of the thread but poeple kept giving me more and I didn't want to be rude, I thought the thread was gonna stop everytime someone gave me another 1.
And BTW don't post in threads that are long done, it's annoying


----------



## SJA (Feb 4, 2005)

Mix oats with egg whites.  Cook them in a frying pan.  Add cinnimon, Splenda (for brain damage) and SF syrup.....mmmm....waffle run-off


----------

